# How do I tell how old my HUFFY bike is?



## Lala44621 (Dec 31, 2006)

I have an older Huffy bike.... It is a 70 BENDIX Patented in USA. I have the serial number and need to know how I can find out more about it.
Have had a gentleman call me 3 times this week wanting to know what I am doing with it. (I used it in my garden as a prop this Summer.)
I would hate to just give it away and find out it was worth something.....


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 31, 2006)

post pictures


----------



## musclebikes (Dec 31, 2006)

Huffy really didd't write down their date codes. So your bike cant be dated. But if you can post pictures or give me an extremely detailed description I might be able to help. Im a muscle bike guy and with that rear hub it sounds like a 20 in. musclebike. Ide like to know color, chain gaurd, name( chain gaurd) what the seat looks like, handle bars.

And does it look anything like this?
http://www.geocities.com/chopper10speed/eddie68wheel.jpg


----------



## Lala44621 (Jan 1, 2007)

*My Huffy bike*

Will post pics later today... it does NOT look liek the bike you posted....I don't think it is a muscle bike.....


----------



## musclebikes (Jan 1, 2007)

cool, sounds like a plan I cant wait to see them.


----------



## Lala44621 (Jan 1, 2007)

*Sorry- no pics*

Forgot to charge battery- will try tomorrow.......


----------

